# Hand augers



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

I would prefer a strike master laser 8" but no one has one and the amazon store is saying 2-5 weeks. Or I could pick up an Eskimo 8" and have it by monday. What do you guys think?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I have no experience with an Eskimo, but i love my laser.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

I would prefer the laser but no body has them in stock. NO BODY


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I have the Mora 7 inch. Working great on Skeeter thick ice.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a 8 inch laser for sale.

Had the blades sharpened after last season at mogadore bait and tackle and have not used it this season. I use my 6 in inland and the 10 in power auger on Erie. I would sell it for 60.00. Located in Suffield by mogadore lake. Headed to port Clinton tomorrow to fish Friday. But will be back in town Sat if someone is interested. Hasan adjustable handle and cover.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Had the Eskimo for one trip out. Took it back and bought a Lazer!!


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Just make sure if you get a laser that you get the Swedish made blades. Mine came with the Chinese made ones and it cut like crap. Sent an email to Strikemaster and they sent me new blades for free. Just a "fyi" for you.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

That's interesting. My strikemaster laser should be in today or tomorrow. I'll have to check the blades. How do you tell, are the blades themselves marked.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I have (1) 8" Lazer left in stock................Mark 330-221-5213


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, my Chinese made ones didn't really have any markings, but the new swedish ones say "Mora" and "Made in Sweden". I took a picture side by side with an auger my buddy had and you could definitely tell the difference in the angle the blades were cut.



Stampede said:


> That's interesting. My strikemaster laser should be in today or tomorrow. I'll have to check the blades. How do you tell, are the blades themselves marked.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Just opened mine. Mora made in Sweden on the blades and shaft.
Now what puzzles me is the blades say mora, I ordered the lazer and the box says lazer?
O.K. no problem. Just heard back from strikemaster, it is a lazer, blades made by mora.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Sounds like you got the good one. I must have had one form a bad batch or something. 



Stampede said:


> Just opened mine. Mora made in Sweden on the blades and shaft.
> Now what puzzles me is the blades say mora, I ordered the lazer and the box says lazer?
> O.K. no problem. Just heard back from strikemaster, it is a lazer, blades made by mora.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I've owned an 8" lazer for 9 years great auger only thing better when it comes to hand augers imo is a nils .


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

If you don't mind paying for it, a nils master is the ticket, effortless hole punching and cutting head last many holes. I have an 8" and will never go back to a mora. I'm looking at the nils artic trekker now.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Anyone have a lazer with a orange handles or all they all black handles?


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

The one I just got is black.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

When the need arises lol.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Strongpersuader: What's the difference between the Nils Master Hand Auger & the Nils Artic Trekker Hand Auger? Is it worth the upgrade?


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> Strongpersuader: What's the difference between the Nils Master Hand Auger & the Nils Artic Trekker Hand Auger? Is it worth the upgrade?


Appears to come with a connector attachment for a drill that has a plate larger than the hole to keep it from falling thru if it comes out of the chuck. Looks like the shaft is in two pieces and can be shortened. The "more views" has a disassembled view at Cabela's. Think the Cabela's regular price for the plain hand 4.5" was the same as their current sale price for the 4.5" Trekker so regular price difference was $70 for the 4.5".
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...=SBC;MMcat104793480;cat104735880;cat104395680


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Yea I wish you could just purchase the adapter bit and the plate for the cordless drill since I already have the 8" but I don't think they sell those separate. Still think I'm going to upgrade though. I don't think you would ever use the extension around here except for the Erie guys maybe. I also seen a drill kit for the Nils online but its held on by a bungee cord and looks kinda cheap.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> ...I don't think you would ever use the extension around here except for the Erie guys maybe...


Don't know but it looks like the two pieces of the Trekker together are about the same length as the plain but with the auger fin the whole length vs. one being an extra length extension.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yep. A NILS will definitely be my next purchase.


----------

